# Led Zeppelin Lives?



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2018)

For all you Zepp fans, you might want to check these kids out if you haven't already. I think they are trying to revive rock and roll. I'm just worried about the kid's voice - he's gonna kill it if he doesn't back off a little. They are playing in Osaka this year - I might just have to go see them while they're still young and raw. Some serious rock and roll here.

Greta Van Fleet


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2018)

Really? No Zepp fans. I love these kids. If you listen carefully you can hear all kinds of 60s and 70s rock influences - Zepp, Floyd, Janice Joplin, Rainbow, Jefferson Airplane ... I swear sometimes I think the lead singer is the love child of Robert Plant and Janice Joplin.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2018)

Is he a dirigible? Sorry child of the late 80s/90s. 
(Being a classically trained cellist, there was so much I missed the first time I saw "This is Spinal Tap!")


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2018)

He does sound like plant.

Have you seen these guys - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqqIAy-d8vM


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2018)

TIST, great movie.

I'm seeing Black Sabath, Sex pistols in Wolfmother. 

I'm also impressed with Richie Kotzen and the Winery Dogs. Another good voice and talented guy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GNh4w3CTCg


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 29, 2018)

If Robert Plant were dead it would be as if a voice sang from the grave.

The drummer is no Bonham (when you listen to some of the music is sounds like he has 4 arms).

Thanks, KC, I now have something new and interesting to listen too.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2018)

Old Zepp fan here and I think Greta is raw and get down to real R&R. He
does sound a good bit like Plant when he was young and good. Bonham's
good, but he ain't no Rollo with the original Santana.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2018)

Good to see some folks enjoy old style blues rock. I like that these kids don't just do covers (though some of those are awesome too).

I think it is a bit unfair to compare bands except as a reference. The lead singer has an interesting style that was obviously influenced by Plant's, Joplin's, and others, but is unique in and of itself. And, yes, NOBODY can play the drums quite like Bonham, except maybe his son.

BTW, Plant himself gave GVF the thumbs up and said of the singer, "I hate that guy!"


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2018)

Tom, got any copies of the Santana set at Woodstock? Take a listen to the
drummer...I think his name was Rollo or Rallo...perhaps a nickname. I suspect he's long gone. He's the best percussion player I've ever heard. He
plays the drums musically and fast as hell.

One of the most fascinating things about GV
F is the lead singer's range. Plant never
had a range like that, except maybe very early on and he had to strain. The
kid has got range high and low without falsetto. Damn! The kid can yodel
Seems far more relaxed as well after listening for a couple of songs.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2018)

abax said:


> Tom, got any copies of the Santana set at Woodstock? Take a listen to the
> drummer...I think his name was Rollo or Rallo...perhaps a nickname. I suspect he's long gone. He's the best percussion player I've ever heard. He
> plays the drums musically and fast as hell.



Angela, I think you're remembering Gregg Rolie, singer/keyboards. The "main" drummer at Woodstock was Michael Shrieve. His drum solo on "Soul Sacrifice" is legendary. Of course there were a BUNCH of drummers at that concert with Santana - 4 in all, maybe more...

No comparison with John Bonham though - completely different styles. Bonham was a heavy player. I saw Zepp in their last tour of the US in '77 and I can tell you they had to stop playing after several songs because "Bonzo" had broken another drum head! 



> One of the most fascinating things about GV
> F is the lead singer's range. Plant never
> had a range like that, except maybe very early on and he had to strain. The
> kid has got range high and low without falsetto. Damn! The kid can yodel
> Seems far more relaxed as well after listening for a couple of songs.



I think the reason people keep saying that GVF sounds like Zepp is that at times Josh sounds eerily like Plant, but if you listen carefully you can see how he shifts naturally into another sound. Indeed, his ability to shift rapidly from high to low is pretty damned amazing, very much like Grace Slick in the old days. He also has that raspy voice so reminiscent of Joplin. I'm really scared for his voice though. He pushes it too hard in concert, and if he keeps that up he'll have to recover before going on the road again. I just hope he doesn't destroy his vocal chords in the process.

Still, I'm thrilled to see these guys doing their thing. It is like a breath of fresh air for me.


----------



## Justin (May 2, 2018)

Yeah that riff sounds like "The Rover" from Physical Graffiti.


----------



## abapple (May 2, 2018)

Take a listen to Jimmy Page's first choice for his vocalist, Terry Ried of The Terry Ried Group. He declined (only 17 years old at the time) but told Jimmy to check out the lead singer of Daddy Long Legs, Plant and you will see why he wanted Terry


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2018)

abapple said:


> Take a listen to Jimmy Page's first choice for his vocalist, Terry Ried of The Terry Ried Group. He declined (only 17 years old at the time) but told Jimmy to check out the lead singer of Daddy Long Legs, Plant and you will see why he wanted Terry



Too bad that Terry isn't better well known by the "general public". He was and still is phenomenal. Funny that he was instrumental in getting Zepp together - not just Robert, but Bonzo as well. Fate can be cruel sometimes.


----------

